# Becoming "burned out"...



## Blake Bowden (Dec 14, 2011)

Has anyone became "burned out" with Freemasonry? What caused it? Was it enough to stop you from attending Lodge?


----------



## Zack (Dec 15, 2011)

burn out...yes

cause..not being able to say "no".  My fault.

stop attending...yes, but attend occasionally for degrees.


----------



## Ashlar (Dec 15, 2011)

Burn out ? Many times

Cause ? As Zack stated , not being able to say NO . Sitting in the East in three bodies (Blue lodge , High Priest , Worthy Patron) , SW in my second lodge , officer in the two other YR bodies , helping other lodges confer degrees . Sitting on the Masonic building Board , several Committees . It can all come crashing down on you .

Stop attending ? No , I have obligations to my lodges and YR , I just step back for a week or two and quit thinking about Freemasonry .


----------



## Preston DuBose (Dec 15, 2011)

Has anyone NOT? 

I think we all go through cycles in life. There are times when we have the freedom to throw ourselves into the Craft, and there are other times when our cable tow is shortened. At those times, we have to examine whether the benefit of attending Lodge is worth sacrifice in other areas of our life. The answer depends on the individual, and the lodge. The key is remembering (and reminding our brethren) that we are Masons for life. When we are able once again to turn our attention to the Craft, the Lodge is ever ready to welcome us back.

Of course, it isn't always the external pressures that lead us to burnout. Masonry, and the small lodge in particular, is just as susceptible to burnout as every other small organization. Too often, a handful of people do the majority of the work until they reach the breaking point and just want to walk away altogether. If you're one of those people, the best thing to do is ASK for help. If you're not one of those people, you probably go to Lodge with someone who is. Look around and see where you can help. Even one more person pitching in by taking on a small task can make a difference.


----------



## Ashlar (Dec 15, 2011)

Preston DuBose said:


> Too often, a handful of people do the* majority of the work until they reach the breaking point and just want to walk away altogether. If you're one of those people, the best thing to do is ASK for help*. If you're not one of those people, you probably go to Lodge with someone who is. Look around and see where you can help. Even one more person pitching in by taking on a small task can make a difference.



This has happened to me my first year in the East . I tried to do everything and be everywhere . My second time (this year) I set up more and more committees with the proper brother to chair said committees to take much of the work off my back . I spread the brethren out among the committees so no one brother would be on more than one or two so I would not burn them out . This helped me out tremendously . I just asked for them to check in with me between meetings so I could keep up with their progress but other than that I left them to complete their tasks without my pushing .


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 15, 2011)

Not yet!  There's always the possibility.  But not yet. Toss me some more!


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 16, 2011)

Came close this year due to GL crap. :angry:  However, I've made commitments to my Brethren that I will _not_ break. It just has to get better- last year sucked.   :angry:


----------



## Kenneth Lottman (Dec 16, 2011)

I think the "secret" to not getting burned out is to remember your obligation and one of our working tools The 24 inch gauge. 

We need to remember we have to make time for our God, our family and ourself. If we don't take care of these things we will be no good to our fraternity.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 16, 2011)

Kenneth Lottman said:


> I think the "secret" to not getting burned out is to remember your obligation and one of our working tools The 24 inch gauge.
> 
> We need to remember we have to make time for our God, our family and ourself. If we don't take care of these things we will be no good to our fraternity.



Good point!


----------



## coachn (Dec 16, 2011)

When Masons skip over Setting their Plumb, burnout is inevitable.  The TFIG is based upon knowing *what is Important,* and *what is not important*.  Without a Properly Set Plumb, no Mason can use his TFIG properly; trying to do is insanity.  It is in Setting his Plumb that a Mason Determines, Establishes and Works toward Maintaining that which he values most.

Until this is done, he does not know what is truly Important to him and hence he will participate unknowingly in unimportatnt activities.


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 16, 2011)

That gauge is ever present.  Some of us could be out there every night and all day on Saturday.  Learning the finer art of keeping it altogether is tough.  This is only one of the reasons I hold such brethren as Brother Bill_Lins77488 in high esteem.  These are the folks who work the trenches year in and year out.  They know the law and the books and are willing to train new master after new master.  They are truly the backbone of our lodges.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Dec 16, 2011)

jwhoff said:


> That gauge is ever present.  Some of us could be out there every night and all day on Saturday.  Learning the finer art of keeping it altogether is tough.  This is only one of the reasons I hold such brethren as Brother Bill_Lins77488 in high esteem.  These are the folks who work the trenches year in and year out.  They know the law and the books and are willing to train new master after new master.  They are truly the backbone of our lodges.



Well said Brother! I agree 100%.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Dec 18, 2011)

We all feel that our cable-tows are endless, but their comes a point in time when you have to shorten it. I heard a statement by one of my brothers wives once, "If the family was given the time you all give to masonry we would be great." Neglect none in your travels and remember in all your getting to get understanding.


----------



## Bro_Vick (Dec 21, 2011)

Burned out?  Not really, upset about the behavior of some making it so I don't want to step foot in a lodge room for a long while, yes.  But I adjusted and moved on, but am still active in Freemasonry in South Texas.



> I just step back for a week or two and quit thinking about Freemasonry .



I think that everyone should do this once in a while, otherwise you end up doing something or saying something that you really regret, see behavior I mentioned above.


----------



## Mac (Dec 22, 2011)

Bro_Vick said:


> I think that everyone should do this once in a while, otherwise you end up doing something or saying something that you really regret, see behavior I mentioned above.


I also agree with stepping back for a while periodically.  It's not surprising if you think about it.  How many of you have ever had to write a particularly important statement or essay for college admissions or similar?  A journal article?  Even a woodworking project.  Sometimes you NEED to step back and work on something else so that you can view the original project with a fresh set of eyes and ideas.

I personally love Freemasonry until bureaucracy frustrates me, but that applies to most organizations.


----------



## sands67 (Dec 22, 2011)

I think Mac has a point. There is a lot of politics in many lodges. It can sometimes make for a frustrating experience. I believe in the fellowship Freemasonry brings and truly feel I am a better person because of the rules Freemasonry teaches us, but sometimes the politics & bureaucracy almost drives me away.


----------

